# Lake Florala



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

Thinking about stealing my wife away on Saturday to hit the lake in Florala. First question to all wiser then I is Do I need to haveboth Ala and FL fishing license? Second is it worth fishing in? any info would be grand, Thank in advance...

Josh


----------

